
The Nizza Secure-System Architecture [pdf] - doener
https://os.inf.tu-dresden.de/papers_ps/nizza.pdf
======
rst
From 2005. More recently, Qubes has adopted a broadly similar approach (using
the Xen hypervisor instead of L4, but also isolating untrusted legacy apps and
OS-es in VM-ish containers).

